# MOST EXCITING DAY OF MY LIFE. . .well almost



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aw congrats hope you have fun on Drummer


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yay !! that is so exciting !!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Congratulations! You must be so so excited!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

What great news!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow! Thats excellent news! Congrats!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha, Thanks guys! 

Today, I walked in the barn and my trainer was just walking to the arena to work him. I hadn't seen him under saddle before so it was really exciting!!


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Woo hoo!

Get someone to snap some pics so you can post them .


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh yes of course! I will have pics, vids, the whole nine yards. If you look at my new thread I made today I am going to make it my main for Drummer's progress!


----------



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

Aw congrats


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Yay for the two of you!
I can't wait to see pics and vid's!!!
You must just be bursting at the seams with excitement!!!
Halfpass


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I think I am going to explode with excitement before tomarrow comes!! I'll be sure to post lots of photos!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats! That must be exciting!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

So. . .I finally rode him!! He was so great. I was very excited and i definitely wasn't disappointed! In the next post, I will upload pics.


----------

